# Φωτομιξογενή όντα. Crossbreeds.



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Earion said:


> Τι άλλο θα με βάλεις να κάνω Μπερναρντίνα!



Ετοιμαζόμουν να σου αναθέσω κι άλλη αποστολή (σαν ιππότης που είσαι), και συγκεκριμένα να μας βρεις σύγχρονα μελογενή μιξογενή όντα, αλλά τελικά είδα πως σε πρόλαβαν άλλοι. Άντε τυχερέ, τη γλίτωσες


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Καλέ, ο ιππουργίτης! LOL! Έχουμε βέβαια και σχετικό νήμα...


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλέ, ο ιππουργίτης! LOL! Έχουμε βέβαια και σχετικό νήμα...



Ορίστε, ένα ζαζουλιπποκινηθέν νήμα ανιππολόγιστης λεξιπλαστικής αξίας: Λεξιπλασίες: Ιππολογισμοί.
Μπέρνι, πιάσε τα ίππεργα κι ανασκουμπώσου. Προς το παρόν, οι ιππιστημονικές ονομασίες των αζωντανών στο εμβλόγιον όπου μας έπεψες: _Lamaornis mactsu pixie, Psittacula __puma conmulticolor, Panthera terriera highlandi, Pongo leo, Camelus pyromys, Felis silvestris gallus, Montifringilla cervus, Passer equus non caballus, Ceratotherium zebra fuscus, Nyctea lupina. _
Για πιο παλαβά, πραγματικά ταξινομικά, πάμε εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ορίστε, ένα ζαζουλιπποκινηθέν νήμα ανιππολόγιστης λεξιπλαστικής αξίας: Λεξιπλασίες: Ιππολογισμοί.
> Μπέρνι, πιάσε τα ίππεργα κι ανασκουμπώσου. Προς το παρόν, οι ιππιστημονικές ονομασίες των αζωντανών στο εμβλόγιον όπου μας έπεψες: _Lamaornis mactsu pixie, Psittacula __puma conmulticolor, Panthera terriera highlandi, Pongo leo, Camelus pyromys, Felis silvestris gallus, Montifringilla cervus, Passer equus non caballus, Ceratotherium zebra fuscus, Nyctea lupina. _
> Για πιο παλαβά, πραγματικά ταξινομικά, πάμε εκεί.



:lol::lol::lol:

Πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν ποιος κόπανος ποιο σαΐνι κι αστροπελέκι ονόμασε Sturnus vulgaris αυτόν τον κούκλο! Μα *Sturnus vulgaris*; Είμαστε με τα καλά μας; 

Ίππεργα; Λεξιπλασίες; Χα! Μόλις ανοίξατε το λάκκο σας τον ασκό του Αιόλου! (Βάρδα να μην έχω τα κέφια μου...Και, κυρίως, λίγο χρόνο) :devil:


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Εδώ βλέπουμε εντυπωσιακό σύμπλεγμα αποτελούμενο από χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα του γένους Vatrachopaedilus japonicus kimoni σε θερμό υποβρύχιο εναγκαλισμό με Gymnosaliax aquaticus humongus, είδος σπανιότατο, από το οποίο έχουν απομείνει πλέον ελάχιστα άτομα, εξ όσων γνωρίζουμε.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Πρόσεξε τον τρόπο γραφής σύμφωνα με τη διώνυμη ονοματολογία: το γένος με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, το είδος και το υποείδος με πεζό. Τα δικά σου με τις τρεις λέξεις είναι υποείδη:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...όδρομος-άνθρωπος&p=18372&viewfull=1#post18372

Ναι, μπορώ να γίνω σπαστικός κι όταν κάνετε πλάκα...


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

Αν εννοείς τα δικά μου, όχι μόνο υποείδη· ιπποείδη είναι, και μερικά απ' αυτά ιπποειδή. ;)


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2014)

A Colibrigator ...






a Bird-rabbit ...







a Rooster-rhino ...






a strange unseen animal ...







... and a catbird!


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

...
Θέλεις ταξινομικές ονομασίες και γι' αυτά τα καινούργια, Εάριε; 
Πες όχι, πες όχι, να τις πλάσω. :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2014)

daeman said:


> Θέλεις ταξινομικές ονομασίες και γι' αυτά τα καινούργια, Εάριε; Πες όχι, πες όχι, να τις πλάσω.



Ε, λοιπόν, ΟΧΙ !

Άι ντέαρ γιου. :twit:

Και μην ξεχάσεις! Όλα στο τέλος θα καταλήγουν με τη γενική Daemani.


Daeman says: ΟΚ, I'll take up that gauntlet, when in modus Daemani, in order to do them injustice. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

Earion said:


> A Colibrigator ...



_*Colibrigator prasinus* _(ή μήπως_ *viridis*; _οι κυρίες θα μας πούνε ), *κολιβριγάτωρ ο πράσινος *_(λόγ.), _*κολιμπράτορας*_, 
_*βαζελήθρα *_(αργκ., λαϊκ.)

_


Earion said:


> a Bird-rabbit ...



*Pterolagus ignotus, **κόνικλος ο στρουθιόμορφος *_(λόγ.)_*, **φτεροκούνελο, *(φωλιάζει στις σειολαγόφτερες)*, κουνελοσπουργίτι*




Earion said:


> a Rooster-rhino ...



_*Ceratotherium gallus*_, *ρινορνίκερως ο παχύδερμος *_(λόγ._*)*, *πετεινόκερος / κοκορόκερος
*



Earion said:


> a strange unseen animal ...



_*Rattus pirangensis invisus*, _*πορφυροταναγρόμυς **ο αφανής *_(λόγ.),_* ταναγροπόντικας, ποντικοτσιροβάκος *_(διαλ.)
_



Earion said:


> ... and a catbird!



_*Felis pica*_, *γαλή η κίσσα *_(λόγ.)_, *κισσόγατα*, *γατακάξα*, *κατακάξα *_(διαλ.)_


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

...
Μ' αυτά και τ' άλλα κι εκείνα, στήνουμε ένα νήμα. Τα μιξοφωτογενή όντα. Crossbreeds.


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

Δαεμάνε, πάρε κι άλλα δύο που μ' αρέσανε:






Struthio striptocerus






Tiger rabbit

Από εδώ.


----------

